# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  سيدات السويد يحرزن برونزية مونديال ألمانيا

## salihmob

**  *أحرز   المنتخب السويدي المركز الثالث في كأس العالم في كرة القدم للسيدات التي   تحتضنها ألمانيا، بفوزه على نظيره الفرنسي 2-1 يوم السبت على ملعب "راين   نيكار ارينا" الخاص بنادي هوفنهايم وذلك رغم النقص العددي في صفوفه.  وخاض المنتخب السويدي، وصيف بطل  2003 وصاحب المركز الثالث  في النسخة الأولى عام 1991، الدقائق الـ22  الأخيرة بعشرة لاعبات بعد طرد  جوزفين اوكفيست (68) عندما كان التعادل سيد  الموقف، حيث تقدمت السويديات  عبر لوتا شيلين (29) قبل أن تعادل ايلودي  توميس (56) النتيجة.  لكن النقص العددي لم يمنع  المنتخب السويدي من حسم المباراة  لمصلحته بفضل ماري هامارشتروم التي سجلت  هدف الفوز في الدقيقة 82 مانحة  بلادها جائزة الترضية بعد أن سقطت ضحية  اليابانيات في الدور نصف النهائي  (1-3).  وتقام المباراة النهائية الأحد  على ملعب "كومرتس بانك" في  فرانكفورت بين اليابان، الباحثة عن لقب تاريخي،  والولايات المتحدة التي  تسعى للانفراد بالرقم القياسي من حيث عدد الألقاب  والذي تتقاسمه حاليا مع  ألمانيا (اثنان لكل منهما).*

----------


## narosse27

مشششششششكور

----------


## امير الصمت

شكرا لك على الموضوع

----------

